# Schaltplan-Programm mit Simulator auch in Deutsch?



## lorenz2512 (14 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
unter Umständen kennt ja jemand das Programm: CADe_Simu, ist ein Schaltplanprogramm mit Simulator, ist ganz nett, aber leider in Spanisch, gibt es sowas auch in Deutsch?? Hier mal der link zum Hersteller:
http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/cade_sim.htm


mfg

dietmar


----------



## maxmax (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo lorenz2512,
schau mal:
http://www.electronicsworkbench.de/
Multicap sollte das können.


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, aber leider ist das für elektronische Schaltungen und nicht für Klappertechnik.  

mfg

dietmar


----------



## old_willi (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,

für Klappertechnik eignet sich die Freeware CAD22Win.

http://www.b-armbruster.de/cad22win.htm

Es ist das alte DOS- Programm CAD22 von Klö-Mö auf Windows umgesetzt.
Wer mit CAD22 gearbeitet hat kann seine alten Projekte damit weiter verarbeiten ohne den damals dafür erforderlichen Dongle und die Spezial- Grafikkarte zu besitzen. Auch die alten Symboldateien lassen sich zu den vorhandenen benutzen.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Juni 2005)

Hallo OLD_WILLI,
das ist aber leider nur ein Viewer und Editor, und so einfach wie das Programm oben auch nicht zu bedienen, schade.  Oder hab ich da was übersehen.

mfg


----------



## Unreal (18 Juni 2005)

Versuch's mal unter

www.ige-xao.de

Das Programm nennt sich caddy++ electrical xp compact

Ist ein kleines, aber feines Programm um Schaltpläne
zu zeichnen. 
Ich glaube, die haben auch eine 30-Tage testversion auf ihrer
Seite. Ich selbst habe die basic-Version (20 Seiten) des Programms bei
conrad gekauft (ca.40 Euro). Für kleinere Projekte reicht das allemal.

es gibt das Programm in versch. Ausbaustufen
(basic, economy, professional) , einen kostenlosen Viewer zum downloaden und eine kostenlose Schulversion 


Noch ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Programm:

Erweiterbare Symbolbibliotheken
für "normale Anwendungen reicht allerdings die vorhandene Symbolik aus
Installationssymbole, Einlinienschemata
Schaltplansymbole versch. Normen
Hydraulik- und Pneumatiksymbolbibliothek
Siemens SPS Symbolbibliotheken (S5+S7)

Ist wirklich ein gutes Programm, wenn man sich ein bißchen eingearbeitet 
hat, kann ich nur empfehlen. 8) 

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen
Gruß Heiko


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Info Unreal, Demo Cd ist bestellt, vieleicht ist es ja ein Programm das ja auch die nicht so geistig bemittelten verstehen :roll: , was nutzt das schönste WSCAD oder Eplan, wenn es von den anderen Kollegen sabortiert wird (wollte schreiben ingnoriert :lol: ), aber eine Simu ist nicht mit dabei, schade, das Programm von dem Spanier wäre ideal (wenn es funktionieren würde, vieleicht liegt es auch an mir  ).

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Was gibt es an WSCAD nicht zu verstehen ???


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ Gast: Wenn 1mal im 1/4 Jahr eine Zeichnung für einen 600x600mm großen Schaltschrank erstellt werden soll, braucht mancher 2Tage Einarbeitung :shock: , dann ist dieses Bauteil nicht drin, oder ......, also wird versucht mit dem normalen Autocad rumzuwurschteln, was auch nicht immer zu vernüftigen Ergebnissen führt( Orginal Zitat: Klemmenplan brauch ich nicht). Ach das habe ich vergessen: alle waren bei einer WSCAD Schulung.  , und man darf nicht vergessen, nicht alle haben studiert (können dafür aber andere Sachen).

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Ach übrigens,

Falls du die Simulation für die S7-200 meinst (von Canal PLC)
Die spanische Simulationssoftware gibt's jetzt auch in englisch!!!
musst aber ein bißchen auf der Website des Spaniers suchen
(alles in spanisch   ). 
Beim ersten Beitrag hatte ich das mit der Simulation nicht gelesen
Sorry 

Und noch was zu caddy:

Grafische Listen wie Kabelliste, Kabeladerliste, Stückliste, Bauteilliste, "Klemmenplan"
,etc. werden automatisch generiert (wenn du natürlich vorher die Daten
zu den Bauteilen eingetragen hast). 


Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst dich ja mal melden

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
@ Unreal: Konnte die Zeit nicht abwarten, habe mir eine Demo aus dem Netz gezogen, und? sieht nicht schlecht aus, läßt sich leicht bedienen (man muß nicht jedes Bauteil aussuchen), und Klemmenplan usw. generiert er sofort, also fast so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe, und wenn man tiefer einsteigen will geht das auch.
Zu dem spanischen Programmen: die englische Version habe ich auch schon getestet, aber hat seine Macken, genauso wie der Rest der Programme, ich würde sagen netter Versuch.

Vielen Dank für den Tip

dietmar


----------

